# February 25th Fifth Gear features GT-R



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

They will drive the new GT-R in this episode, looking froward to it 



> More motoring thrills and spills as Fifth Gear continues its 13th series, with Vicki Butler-Henderson, Tom Ford, Tiff Needell, Jason Plato and Jonny Smith at the helm. This week, Jason gets his hands on the much-anticipated Nissan GT-R. Vicki compares two elegant minis; and Fifth Gear conducts a world-first crash test.
> 
> *After a long wait, Nissan have finally launched the latest version of their legendary Skyline, now renamed the GT-R. Jason Plato delivers his verdict on the 473hp car that recently lapped the famous Nurburgring track two seconds faster than a Porsche 911 Turbo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

shame on top gear for not driving it first. I will have to force my self to watch this BUT only until the stop driving the GT-R.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

> More motoring thrills and spills as Fifth Gear continues its 13th series, with Vicki Butler-Henderson, Tom Ford, Tiff Needell, Jason Plato and Jonny Smith at the helm. This week, Jason gets his hands on the much-anticipated Nissan GT-R. Vicki compares two elegant minis; *and Fifth Gear conducts a world-first crash test.*


Between a GTR and Mini?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Top gear deffinatly should have done it first which is a shame but im sure when one them on top gear get a go it will be worth the wait and the amusement that comes with it but as long as james may doesnt drive it lol  :bowdown1:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh no! Not Jason.

His review of the Ferrari 430 was such a snoozefest..


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

big shame it's not Tiff driving the R35  I mean Jason is ok, but he's no Tiff!


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

VBH FTW...I like it whe she makes those squeely noises when shes having fun


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Mr. Keets said:


> VBH FTW...I like it whe she makes those squeely noises when shes having fun



Did she do that with you as well ?
I thought it was just me. LOL.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Beer Baron said:


> big shame it's not Tiff driving the R35  I mean Jason is ok, but he's no Tiff!


yeah.

i'll only watch it to after the part of the GTR is finished...cant stand 5th gear as they're all crap presenters (not saying that i could do better, but they're just shit).

tiff:

''Then you see a key...then you see a 'start' button...then you fire it up...ooeh ooeeh''. DUDE! you're not supposed to say 'then' at the beginning of a sentence after you've used it the sentence before!!

noob 


(he can drive though)


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

5th Gear always get new cars on TV before Top Gear [as them seem to be more interested in clowning around!]...and they so fit in more cars per episode then TG could ever hope!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Shame Fifth Gear is as dull as dishwater to watch though.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

BUG4LIFE said:


> 5th Gear always get new cars on TV before Top Gear [as them seem to be more interested in clowning around!]...and they so fit in more cars per episode then TG could ever hope!



They may well do all those things ,but nobody much watch'es it .


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

stealth said:


> They may well do all those things ,but nobody much watch'es it .



Mmmmmm, had a look at it last night and they where testing.............. VANS !!! around Anglesey's circuit !!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I love watching 5th Gear...





















on Sky+ as I can fast forward through the whole program in about 5 minutes


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Peely said:


> Mmmmmm, had a look at it last night and they where testing.............. VANS !!! around Anglesey's circuit !!



Yup, saw this aswell, viki basson hindenberg driving vans, nissan note againts that metiria thing. then what supercar turns thge most heads. beardy unfunny bloke drove a merc unimog and the annoying skinny bloke drove a 635d BMW to poland to put cheap fuel in it.
seemed like a nice car though. 
Only good bit was tiff driving the DBS.
Will watch it for the GTR though.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I bet the 5th Gear ratings will skyrocket once the segment of the GTR comes
on and then die in the a$$ once its over.:chuckle:


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

big shame it's not Tiff driving the R35 I mean Jason is ok, but he's no Tiff

Are you serious???


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason may be a good driver, but he's an absolutely boring presenter. Many a times, his big fat ego also gets in the way of a proper car comparison.


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

*Fifth gear GTR*

Hello Andy here, first time caller! lol

Just to let you know, the New GTR is on this Monday 18th February on 5th Gear! not 25th!

anyway

What wrong with 5th Gear guys? They review more cars than Top Gear they have Tiff and Jason and Vicky who can all actually drive!

And even 5th Gear is a bit lame if you actually want to know how a car works and what is under the bonet, when was the last time you saw any car program talk about the engine in detail?

If you have no brain and want to be entertained why not watch Dancing On Ice??? When I watch a car programm I would actually like to learn somthing, not see idiots messing about!!!!

Best regards

Andy


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

^ Nice first post


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi Andy - I just had a look at 5th gears website and under this week section it doesnt mention the GTR, instead it shows it as next week :

On TV - Fifth Gear - This week

On TV - Fifth Gear - next week --> GTR.



DR_GTR said:


> Hello Andy here, first time caller! lol
> 
> Just to let you know, the New GTR is on this Monday 18th February on 5th Gear! not 25th!
> 
> ...


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

oops sorry...yes its next week.

They had the episode 6 trailer on YOU TUBE and it confused me....

YouTube - COMING UP IN SHOW 6

Regards

Andy


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

got it ready to record, wish also Top Gear was on so you could get another view from those trio as well...


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

why bother..its going to be on youtube anyways..:runaway:


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

maximum6 said:


> why bother..its going to be on youtube anyways..:runaway:


Some of us watch YouTube huddled around 17" - 21" computer monitors, whereas we've got something a little more special for general TV watching, which also comes with a comfy couch and a cuppa from the Mrs. (if I'm sitting down to watch "one of my programmes" I'll get the offer - that never happens just because I'm about to glue myself to a computer screen for an hour or two  )


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

johnmcq said:


> big shame it's not Tiff driving the R35 I mean Jason is ok, but he's no Tiff
> 
> Are you serious???


yeah I'm serious. Tiff is great. top steerer and he has such an infectious enthusiasm for cars that he is hard not to like. like I said, Jason is ok, but Tiff is the man.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jason Plato has a thing for DSG transmissions....:chairshot


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

fifth gear is incredibly worthy and dull, just goes to show it's the production team that counts and not the presentors

i actually prefer jason plato to tiff, who i find to be a one trick pony and pretty out of touch with current users. his aston dbs review was inconsistent with the views of other scribblers (evo, for example)

but the programme is just sooo boring, safety features, z-list celebs and crap motorbike stunts, tiff comparing lap times with a bond stuntman last week- ple-ase
i can never be arsed with more than five minutes of it, whereas i plan my week around tg, despite none of the presentors actually being a decent driver

ps
and i truly despise the transport cafe location, makes me want to go elsewhere. fast


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow guys guys, name me another TV programme anywhere in the world that tests these cars first, not even maxi test on motors TV, so even though the presenters are dubious, and the show agenda not all's taste they do get the motors on their, I personally think both shows are good but still prefer Top Gear Clarkson is GOD..


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

BTW defo having the metalic grey with the dark wheels now have the pic as my background on my laptop, before I heard about this beast mid last year was down two three german cars similar price guess?


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait till next week, along with the GTR, which will probably get at least 3 minutes....................they are testing.........wait for it.................................CAMPER VANS !!!!!!:squintdan


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

BUMP - Just a reminder that this is on tonight guys


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

well by the looks its Ben's car being used too!

Looking forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

jaycabs said:


> Top gear deffinatly should have done it first which is a shame but im sure when one them on top gear get a go it will be worth the wait and the amusement that comes with it but as long as james may doesnt drive it lol  :bowdown1:



Reason why a GT-R isn't on top gear first is because tg new series does not start until june. tg is so big and powerful they simply don't care what anyone else is up to / does as tg will do it better than anyone else. apparently an episode of tg costs 1/2 a mil to produce (mostly gez's rider  ). an episode of 5th gear costs approx 150k. I like 5th gear, beggers can't be choosers there's not much else out there motoring tv wise... I was shocked to hear they actually do give away cars, its not fake so get calling if you want that R33 

I'll say Jason loved the car and especially the box, but he is a Porsche man and does nit pick a couple of things (some understeer?mm) but admits he was nit picking coming from a racing driver.


Really the car won't be on long enough, deserves at least 5 hours air time i'd say :chuckle:


----------



## Sheener (Apr 6, 2007)

Id love to see it, but we dont channel 5 on sky ireland!!!!!!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Believe Plato owns a 997TT.

Cheers,


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Really the car won't be on long enough,



Oohh.....you do suprise me !! 

Bet the 'camper vans' will get 10mins though !!!!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

exactly camper vans or the r35 mmmnnn which one would the entire nation prefer too see more of??!!

Well Its winter and any skyline action on TV is better than nothing


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Must remind my self to watch this. Looking forward to seeing what he thinks of it.
They have the new RS6 avant on too

James.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

It seems 5th Gear are giving away a Mint R33 GTR on tonights comp as well as showing the GTR -? very nice pressie if you win it for a £1 text eh :thumbsup: 
wish it was on for a few hours though - starting to get Top Gear withdrawal symptoms :bawling:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What time's it on!?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> What time's it on!?


Starts in 1 hour 55 min.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

any chance this can be seen online????


----------



## greedy r32gtr (Sep 8, 2007)

8 i think


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> any chance this can be seen online????


Not live but will upload it to youtube as soon as i can.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Cool, I will look out for that :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

missed it

any good?


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty good review, just negative on understeer at high speed but thats not a bad thing is it?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont like understeer at hi speed :chuckle:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> I dont like understeer at hi speed :chuckle:


Wonder if Plato had switched the traction control fully off or was it still in R mode. In R mode, power would still be sent to the front wheels (and may cause a slight understeer) under more hairy conditions.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Went into Middlehursts before, they got one delivered today. Was speaking to Andy, and i asked if he saw the review on 5th gear. 

He said Plato has been in touch with him with regards to ordering one, couldnt of been that bad then.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Excellent! I was speaking to Chris from Middlehurst on Monday and he wasn't sure then whether they would get their second car this week or not. I assume that is the red one? I hear that the other one (Titanium Grey) is going to Geneva for the show.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont know why everyone is hating on this review!! Plato liked the car, he was complementary in almost every way... All topgear will do is call it a Renault like they did with the 350z and probably do something dumb like a drag race in the sand!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Highlander said:


> Excellent! I was speaking to Chris from Middlehurst on Monday and he wasn't sure then whether they would get their second car this week or not. I assume that is the red one? I hear that the other one (Titanium Grey) is going to Geneva for the show.


Yes m8, its the red one, was in the workshop around the back, and tbh its put me in a quandry cos it looks stunning in red, and all the pictures i've seen dont do it justice in that colour.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm some pictures i've seen in red make it look a bit flat and others look great.

I'm torn between Red, Black and Titanium Grey, (although not in that order). Considered white briefly, but my mates GT3 RS is in white so can't have that


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

top gear or fifth gear who cares both good shows


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

CJGTR said:


> top gear or fifth gear who cares both good shows


Each to their own Top gear is more of a comedy and never takes anything seriously :thumbsup: while Fifth gear is more of a "typical" motor show that actually review the cars driven and also mentions pros and cons..


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

gavman said:


> missed it
> 
> any good?


try youtube


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


> Wonder if Plato had switched the traction control fully off or was it still in R mode. In R mode, power would still be sent to the front wheels (and may cause a slight understeer) under more hairy conditions.


Plato is a brilliant piece of carbon, I'm sure he had it in the right mode.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Plato is a brilliant piece of carbon, I'm sure he had it in the right mode.


Just that at the beginning of the clip, he made it a point to show everyone he switched everything to R mode


----------

